# Chicago Gameday XXIII is July 18th: SIGN UP!



## buzz (Jul 7, 2009)

[imager]http://gameday.buzzmo.com/images/godie.jpg[/imager]
[size=-2]Read the FAQ to learn more about Chicago Gameday.[/size]

[h1]Chicago Gameday XXIII Sign-Up Thread[/h1]
ENWorld Chicago Gameday XXIII is a day of FREE gaming held at earth's finest game store, Games Plus. 

*Gameday XXIII is July 18th.*

To participate, simply post to this thread with your intention to play in one of the following events. Event sign-up is first-come, first-serve. Be aware that the event schedule may be subject to change until the last week before Gameday. No changes will be made to the schedule after that point. PM or email me with any questions.

[highlight]PLEASE NOTE: This thread is the primary means of communicating information about Gameday XXIII. Please keep an eye on the thread for any updates or schedule changes, especially in the day or so prior to Gameday. *This goes double for GMs.* If you'd like to be on the Gameday mailing list, just shoot me an email.[/highlight]


[h2]Location[/h2]
Games Plus
101 W Prospect Ave 
Mount Prospect, Illinois 60056 
(847) 577-9656 
Hosts: Curt Duval & Jeff Swegler (owners)

[h2]Schedule[/h2]

Slot 0: Breakfast
To be held from 8:00am to 9:00am at Le Peep Grill (located across the Metra tracks, kitty-corner from Games Plus).
[highlight]Arrive at the store by *9:15am* to settle in to your game tables.[/highlight]
Slot 1: Morning events from *9:30am to 2:30pm*
1. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *D&D 4e*, "Iriaebor Intrigue," Trevalon Moonleirion, private room
2. *The Zharovi Gypsies: Curse of the Nightmare*, Ninjacat, table by back door
3. *D&D 4e*, "An Uncanny Child," Vyvyan Basterd
4. (Moved to afternoon)
5. *Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game*, Mark, big blue minis table
6. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *shock:*, WJMacGuffin​
Meal break from *2:30pm to 3:30pm*.
Slot 2: Afternoon events from *3:30pm to 8:30pm* (or later)
1. *d20 (D&D-esque) RPG*, "The Lost Temple of Lorensis," Mark, private room
2. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] *Supernatural RPG*, "Nightmare City," Ninjacat, table by back door
3. [highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] ************, "Fugue," WJMacGuffin
4. [highlight]CANCELED[/highlight] *HackMaster Basic*, "Descending Into the Unknown," AnthonyRoberson
5. *Shadowrun 4e*, "Ashes to Valkyrie," Dfranco83
6. [highlight]CANCELED[/highlight] *Barbarians of Lemuria*, "The Plunder of the Mountain Cat Temple," Reidzilla
7. *Nemesis/ORE*, "PX Poker Night," ekb​

[h2]Slot 0 (Breakfast)[/h2]
No limit to number of attendees.
1. buzz
2. Trevalon Moonleirion
3. ekb
4. Dfranco83
5. Ninjacat
6. Nic
7. WJMacGuffin
8. Nev the Deranged
9. Nazriel
10. ...

[h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
[section]
Morning Game 1: *Iriaebor Intrigue*
D&D 4e, Trevalon Moonleirion
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_dndacc_217367200_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Pregens will be provided (19th level), new players welcome, but BYODice (no one likes to share) Each character has a little RP blurb that'll help you get into character, and are amusing, I promise.

Meetings with old adventuring companions are always fun, especially after you've all gone your separate ways, some of you settling down, some of you just flying solo, or even finding new parties to adventure with. And what better place to do it than the city where you all got your start: Iriaebor, the city of towers, nasty guild wars, and a thriving thieves' guild. What could possibly go wrong when a group of high level adventurers get drunk in the party thief's inn?[/bq]
1. Dokomo
2. Painfully
3. Lothos
4. Keel Tings
5. Nazriel
6. jesusfreak444 
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] 
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 2: *The Zharovi Gypsies: Curse of the Nightmare*
The Zharovi Gypsies: Curse of the Nightmare, Ninjacat 
[imager]http://www.liverpoolmuseums.org.uk/sudley/collections/graphics/large/gypsy_sisters_phillip.jpg[/imager]
[bq]The Zharovi Gypsies: Curse of the Nightmares is swashbuckling horror-adventure game in which you play Gypsy Monster-Slayers, fighting to save the land from a curse their mad Queen wrought in her grief. Using a simple mechanic of 3d6, Players will also be able to affect their character's Fate by reading their fortunes. The character creation system is unique, but pre-gens will also be provided. The commoners have never trusted the Gypsies and now blame them for the monsters that stalk the land, but the Zharovi are a noble people and strive to correct their Queen's mistake. Do you care to join them?

No experience needed.[/bq]
1. Laurie
2. Dfranco83
3. Nic
4. ...
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 3: *An Uncanny Child*
D&D 4e, Vyvyan Basterd
[imager]http://www.wizards.com/global/images/products_dndacc_217367200_lgpic.jpg[/imager]
[bq]It's a warm spring day in Moonstair and the town is alive with activity. Merchants mill through town hawking their wares. Dogs bark and lope after their young companions. The baubles in a nearby merchant tent catch the eyes of a few of you as the rest continue your pleasant conversation. It's nice to get away from the road and relax in civilization, even if it's just for a day or two before you decide on a new path. A group of giggling children run by staring in awe at your newly polished arms and armor. One child though, a young teenage girl, runs by alone in fear. Swiftly pursued by the Moonstair Watch, it seems she has been in this situation before. The watch seems ready for her though. With a quick signal the portcullis of the Old Troll Wall slams down and the watch has the young girl cornered. The shocking scene has you off guard. The Monstair Watch rarely has need to pursue anyone, let alone a young girl. As the watch tries to calm her down and catch her she utters a quick arcane incantation and amazingly the watchmen fall to the ground in heaps. What happens next sends townsfolk and merchants alike running and screaming...

An Uncanny Child is a D&D 4th Edition adventure for six 1st-level characters. Pre-generated characters will be available. You may bring your own character by sending a legal 1st-level Character Builder file to vyvbasterd at hotmail.com no later than Wednesday, July 15th.

The character planning thread can be found here.[/bq]
1. thalmin
2. MythosaAkira
3. MythosaAkira (guest)
4. TeamsterLW
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 4 has been moved to Afternoon Game 7. Scroll down!
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 5: *Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Games (Simple Rules)*
Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Games (Simple Rules), Mark
[imager]http://wpcontent.answers.com/wikipedia/commons/d/d3/SiegeofAntioch.jpeg[/imager]
[bq]4 players, basic miniatures combat with everything supplied and all rules taught. This game will also be played as part of the official Gencon schedule and they will be as simple or complex at Gencon as determined by the participants. There are some pics from other games of MF CMG here:
Picasa Web Albums - CreativeMountain[/bq]
1. James J. Skach
2. C-Dawg
3. H-Killa
4. ...
[/section]

[section]
Morning Game 6: *shock:*
shock:, WJMacGuffin
[imager]http://glyphpress.com/images/shockBundle250.jpg[/imager]
[bq]_Shock: Social Science Fiction_ is an indie rpg game where we create the setting, characters, and plot as part of the game. I cannot tell you much about this event because we will create it together! But here are some details:
- You will play two characters: a hero and a villain (to another player's hero)
- The setting is futuristic but with emphasis on sociology and psychology (less Starship Troopers and more Blade Runner or Gattica)
- It's an indie game, so we're working on story instead of racking up kills

Together, we will create a game setting and plot focused on real-world issues that matter to us. Is politics your thing? That can be in the game. What about education? Childhood innocence? Individual vs. group rights? We'll also explore the science fiction aspects you want. Teleportation? Mind control? Police-state dystopia? It can be in the game if you want it. 

Unlike some indie games, we will have a GM (me) to guide the process and make sure we don't spend too much time on the small crap. Space is limited to 4 players because this game can get out of hand with larger groups, so sign up today![/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. Lifelike
3. Tofu_Master
4. Josh Patterson
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]


[h2]Slot 2: Afternoon[/h2]
[section]
Afternoon Game 1: *The Lost Temple of Lorensis*
d20 (D&D-esque) RPG, Mark
[imager]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_YZQKE8VlNxg/SNHu1BM26pI/AAAAAAAAAFY/tSktkFnSInY/S1600-R/player+sheet+cover+crop.gif[/imager]
[bq]d20 (D&D-esque) RPG for 7th-level pregen characters (provided at the table) in the private room for five players. Anyone who has played 3.XE D&D will be comfortable with this game. (All simple adjustments in rules will be explained at the table.)

The Lost Temple of Lorensis - Locals around the town of Loren have uncovered an entrance to an ancient temple from the time of the founding of the town. Several people in the town have died under mysterious circumstances. The crime rate is beginning to rise and a madness seems to have settled over the community. True heroes are needed to clear up the trouble and determine if the temple artifacts warrant leaving the temple unsealed.[/bq]
1. HinterWelt
2. James J. Skach
3. TeamsterLW
4. jesusfreak444
5. ...
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 2: *Nightmare City*
Supernatural RPG, Ninjacat
[imager]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51TaggaMoIL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Hunting the supernatural is never easy, and sometimes it's pretty strange. This time? It's just downright bizarre. What in the world is happening in the small southern town of Reverie? When a Hunter calls the Roadhouse for backup, no one expected to walk into a situation like this. A situation where...wait....honestly? You have no idea what's going on.....

"Nightmare City" is a _Supernatural_ event for up to five players, using the Cortex game system in the setting of the CW television show. No experience with the show or the game is necessary, but they could prove helpful. The only thing you really need to know is that the supernatural is real: ghosts, demons, hauntings, possessions...all real. And some of those who know about it fight back. Saving people, Hunting things...

View even more event info[/bq]
1. Laurie
2. Vyvyan Basterd
3. Tofu_Master
4. Lothos
5. enigma1122
6. Nic
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight]
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 3: *Fugue*
**********, WJMacGuffin 
[imager]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3284/2966308344_afac841d17_m.jpg[/imager]
[bq]“You should have all the gear and information you need when you arrive. If not, contact us and we will send what we can through regular channels. The target lives nearby and can be reached by foot or trolley. Friendly fire is NOT permitted! Unauthorized killing of personalities will not be tolerated. Agents responsible for such will be terminated with loss of pension. If there are difficulties, call us. Do not engage any psychopomps or other archetypes while in-country. Thank you.”

This game will be a mystery. The rpg rules being used are ******** with some minor changes--you will discover the game, rules, and plot as you play. The game encourages narration and storytelling, so if you’re looking for a game where you slay creatures and make lots of die rolls, move along. This is more of a crime drama game and roleplaying is required. You should bring d6s and a cell phone.[/bq]
1. Nev the Deranged
2. ekb
3. Josh Patterson
4. Keel Tings
5. Trevalon Moonleirion
6. Nazriel
[highlight]This event is full.[/highlight] 
[/section]

[section]
[highlight]CANCELED[/highlight] Afternoon Game 4: *Descending Into the Unknown*
HackMaster Basic, AnthonyRoberson
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 5: *Ashes to Valkyrie*
Shadowrun 4e, Dfranco83
[imager]http://www.shadowrun4.com/gfx/covers/cat26000.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Seattle 2072, in the aftermath of Tempo's introduction. The Scandinavian Vikings have found this time of chaos perfect to honor their past traditions. The raids on Kumon'go warehouses for Tempo have set off another phase of underworld bloodshed along with the Yakuza losing more territories in the midst of Mafia expansion. Your team has been hired to ambush a drug deal, and deliver the stolen merchandise to Mr. Johnson. Everything is set for the perfect ambush and clean getaway. The hard part is what happens next.[/bq]
1. ...
2. Jade Fire
3. AstroCat
4. Keibot
5. EyesOfDisarray
6. Smiruz
[/section]

[section]
[highlight]CANCELED[/highlight] Afternoon Game 6: *The Plunder of the Mountain Cat Temple*
Barbarians of Lemuria, Reidzilla
[/section]

[section]
Afternoon Game 7: *PX Poker Night*
Nemsis/ORE, ekb
[imager]http://www.tccorp.com/site09/images_09/pxpokernightcover_2.jpg[/imager]
[bq]Platte AFB is the last stop on the road to dishonorable discharge.

It's one step up from a military prison, and the spartan facilities at the base reflect this. The base is composed of a dozen buildings and two airstrips in the middle of a Nebraska wasteland. The only traffic the base sees is from decommissioned surplus aircraft that arrive once or twice a month. Helicopters, trainers, and even some jets find their way here before being sold to foreign governments or sold as scrap. With little to do, the personnel mostly just kill time, waiting for their terms of enlistment to end.

Saturday evenings at 8pm, however, it’s PX poker night. Even Major Sprague plays, while those who are in dutch with Sprague pull duty. PX poker night is one of the only high points in the week for the base personnel, due to the simple fact you can win your superiors’ money.

This Saturday’s PX poker night is about to take a turn for the bizarre . . . and deadly.

Cast of Pregens (by rank):
2nd Lt. M. O'Shea, Executive Officer
Tech Sgt R. Bloch, Chief of Operations
Staff Sgt. Frank Long, Fire/Rescue and Medic
Cpl. R. "Bob" Price, Base Security
Cpl. T.E.D. Klein, Aircraft Maintenance
Airman Tommy Ligotti, Motorpool Maintainence
Airman Laura Dunsany, Administrative Assistant
Airman Lynn Carter, Air Traffic Control
Airman Brian Lundy, Groundskeeper
Airman Clark A. Smith, Aircraft Maintenance
Airman Randy Campbell, Fire/Rescue

Nemsis Rules
Combat Cheat Sheet

5-6 players (but could take up to 11), randomized dice-based chargen at the table (I'll have pregens on hand, since doing more than 5 characters will start eating into playing time), lots of blood and violence = PG-13 rather than G, somewhat gritty flavor...[/bq]
1. ...
2. ...
3. ...
4. ...
5. ...
6. ...
[/section]


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 7, 2009)

Buzz,

Please sign Laurie up for The Zharovi Gypsies in the morning slot and both of us for the afternoon Supernatural game.


----------



## Dokomo (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to sign up for Trevalon Moonleirion's game in the morning and the Hackmaster game in the Afternoon.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 7, 2009)

Woot!

I'd like to sign up for both of WJ's games... let's see, that'd be... #6 in the morning, and #3 in the evening.

Thanks!


----------



## Fenril Knight (Jul 7, 2009)

Heya, Buzz ^^

I'd like to sign up for Morning Game #1 and Afternoon Game #1

Thanks!


----------



## gperez1234 (Jul 7, 2009)

please sign me up for the afternoon game 4 hackmaster basic. 


                                                            thanks,

                                                                       george


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 7, 2009)

So many options!  I'll be there for breakfast (maybe not sleep deprived for once, as most of the adventure prep is already done!)  and of course running my morning game.

As for the afternoon...  Augh. SO MANY CHOICES!

I need to get back to you.

If I could request one minor edit to my posted event:  Make it 6 slots, with 6 19th level pre-generated characters who generally look like celebrities.  (Let's just say I've had fun with Photoshop for the past few days.)


----------



## Lifelike (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Buzz,
Sign me up for Shock in the morning (#6) and the Shadowrun game in the evening (#5)

Thanks!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey, FK, you do know you played in my game already, don't you?  I ran this as the high level game a few months ago (You're the same Fenril Knight I play D&D with on Wednesdays, aren't you?) 

Try something new and exciting!


----------



## ekb (Jul 7, 2009)

Breakfast and Afternoon slot #3 (Mystery Game) for me, please.

{Also, slightly tweaked text, new list of pregen PCs and artwork in the original planning thread. Sorry I got it up late...}


----------



## Tofu_Master (Jul 7, 2009)

Slot 1, Game 6, Shock

and

Slot 2, Game 2, Supernatural

Thanks!


----------



## Lothos (Jul 7, 2009)

Morning slot game 1: Trevalon Moonleirion's D&D 4e game, "Iriaebor Intrigue"

And then Afternoon game 2: Ninjacat's Supernatural game, "Nightmare City"

Sort of new, so forgive me if I've botched that at all.


----------



## Jade Fire (Jul 7, 2009)

I would like to sign up for the following games;

Morning: 4. *Nemesis/ORE*, "PX Poker Night," ekb

Afternoon: 5. *Shadowrun 4e*, "Ashes to Valkyrie," Dfranco83


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 7, 2009)

Sign me up for Afternoon Game 1: The Lost Temple of Lorensis with Mark.

Mark, will I need any (read the one book I bought last time I played in your game) 3.5 books? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gwen110 (Jul 7, 2009)

*games*

I would like to sign up for d&d or fugue in the afternoon.  I haven't decided which.


----------



## Gwen110 (Jul 7, 2009)

Also, Shock sounds good.  Can't decide.


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2009)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign Laurie up for The Zharovi Gypsies in the morning slot and both of us for the afternoon Supernatural game.



Done!



Dokomo said:


> I would like to sign up for Trevalon Moonleirion's game in the morning and the Hackmaster game in the Afternoon.



Done!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Woot!
> 
> I'd like to sign up for both of WJ's games... let's see, that'd be... #6 in the morning, and #3 in the evening.
> 
> Thanks!



Done!



Fenril Knight said:


> Heya, Buzz ^^
> 
> I'd like to sign up for Morning Game #1 and Afternoon Game #1
> 
> Thanks!



Done!



gperez1234 said:


> please sign me up for the afternoon game 4 hackmaster basic.



Done!



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> So many options!  I'll be there for breakfast (maybe not sleep deprived for once, as most of the adventure prep is already done!)  and of course running my morning game.
> 
> As for the afternoon...  Augh. SO MANY CHOICES!
> 
> ...



Done!



Lifelike said:


> Hey Buzz,
> Sign me up for Shock in the morning (#6) and the Shadowrun game in the evening (#5)



Done!



ekb said:


> Breakfast and Afternoon slot #3 (Mystery Game) for me, please.
> 
> {Also, slightly tweaked text, new list of pregen PCs and artwork in the original planning thread. Sorry I got it up late...}



Done!



Tofu_Master said:


> Slot 1, Game 6, Shock
> 
> and
> 
> Slot 2, Game 2, Supernatural



Done!



Lothos said:


> Morning slot game 1: Trevalon Moonleirion's D&D 4e game, "Iriaebor Intrigue"
> 
> And then Afternoon game 2: Ninjacat's Supernatural game, "Nightmare City"
> 
> Sort of new, so forgive me if I've botched that at all.



Done! You did it perfectly!



Jade Fire said:


> I would like to sign up for the following games;
> 
> Morning: 4. *Nemesis/ORE*, "PX Poker Night," ekb
> 
> Afternoon: 5. *Shadowrun 4e*, "Ashes to Valkyrie," Dfranco83



Done!



HinterWelt said:


> Sign me up for Afternoon Game 1: The Lost Temple of Lorensis with Mark.



Done!


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2009)

Gwen110 said:


> I would like to sign up for d&d or fugue in the afternoon.  I haven't decided which.





Gwen110 said:


> Also, Shock sounds good.  Can't decide.



Well, when you decide, just give a holler!


----------



## buzz (Jul 7, 2009)

FYI, folks, ENWorld is blocked at my place of employment now, so I would not expect any updates from during regular business hours. The Man is putting me down!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 7, 2009)

Heya Buzz (& HI! to the rest of the gang...)

Idiot me, I did a last minute update to my summaries last night...and forgot to make an additional post telling you so, duh. The only important thing was that there's more info on my _Supernatural_ game here, which is:

Ninjacat's SPN RPGs -Nightmare City

I _think_ I'm making it to breakfast this time, but it turns out that's not set in stone yet. I'll let you know when I'm sure. And I like your choice for the Gypsies pic, where did you find that?

See y'all soon!


----------



## Mark (Jul 7, 2009)

HinterWelt said:


> Sign me up for Afternoon Game 1: The Lost Temple of Lorensis with Mark.
> 
> Mark, will I need any (read the one book I bought last time I played in your game) 3.5 books?
> 
> Thanks!





Just dice paper and pencil, though people could even show up empty handed and all would work out just fine.  Thanks!


----------



## Lothos (Jul 7, 2009)

buzz said:


> Done! You did it perfectly!




Wonderful! I look forward to my first game day and meeting everyone.


----------



## enigma1122 (Jul 7, 2009)

I would love in the Supernatural game!


----------



## Dfranco83 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Breakfast and Game*

Buzz,

I want to sign up for the final slot of Shock and I wouldn't mind some breakfast either.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Breakfast and Game*

I apologize for the technical difficulty.


----------



## waterdhavian (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey Buzz,

Sign me up for Afternoon Game 4: Descending Into the Unknown.


----------



## Keel Tings (Jul 7, 2009)

Alllllll riiiiiighty then! Hope eveyone had a good holiday and all your fingers are still intact!
Buzz, if you plz, sign me up for: 

Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm
1. D&D 4e, "Iriaebor Intrigue," Trevalon Moonleirion, private room


    Q. What could possibly go wrong when a group of high level adventurers get drunk in the party thief's inn?

    A. Absolutely nothing... naturally...

and 

Slot 2: Afternoon events from 3:30pm to 8:30pm 
3. **********, "Fugue," WJMacGuffin

    Psychopomps, secrecy, and cellphones... Oh my!
    A chance to play as a (spiritual?) gumshoe? Too intriguing to pass up...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 7, 2009)

Go ahead and sign me up for Fugue in the afternoon.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 7, 2009)

buzz said:


> [section]
> [bq]Pre-generated characters will be provided.[/bq]
> [/section]




Buzz, please change the above to:

Pre-generated characters will be available. You may bring your own character by sending a legal 1st-level Character Builder file to vyvbasterd at hotmail.com no later than Wednesday, July 15th.

The character planning thread can be found here.


----------



## AstroCat (Jul 7, 2009)

Please sign up:

AstroCat
Keibot

for:
Afternoon Game 5: Ashes to Valkyrie
Shadowrun 4e, Dfranco83

Thanks!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 7, 2009)

WJ, You said:
" - You will play two characters: a hero and a villain (to another player's hero)
- The setting is futuristic but with emphasis on sociology and psychology (less Starship Troopers and more Blade Runner or Gattica)
- It's an indie game, so we're working on story instead of racking up kills"

And I just want to point out that, technically, players will be playing a protagonist and an antagonist, rather than a hero and a villain. It sounds nitpicky, but those specific literary terms are used for a reason. Not that anyone here will care, but I'm the kind of rectal concavity who just *has* to point stuff like that out.

Also, "GATTACA" cannot have an "I" in it, because the letters are a DNA sequence, and there are only 4 letters that appear in those- G, T, C, and A. Again, the only person who will care is me, but I can't help myself.

Also also, _3:16- Carnage Among the Stars_ is an indie game, and is specifically and entirely about racking up kills. (At least on the surface.) Whether or not a game is about killing or not, and whether or not it's an indie game, are completely unrelated issues.

Yes, I'm done being an indie gaming _nitpicker_ now. We now return you to your regularly scheduled forum.

And finally, there's no GM in Shock:. Unless you're gonna not play and just facilitate. If that's the case, then I salute your willingness to deprive yourself for the benefit of others. You da man.


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hey, I'm contemplating on what games to choose, and I was wondering if expierience is needed to play in the "Ashes to Valkariye" Shadowrun game. Also is a strong familiarty with the setting needed to play as well?


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2009)

enigma1122 said:


> I would love in the Supernatural game!



Done!



waterdhavian said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> Sign me up for Afternoon Game 4: Descending Into the Unknown.



Done!



Keel Tings said:


> Alllllll riiiiiighty then! Hope eveyone had a good holiday and all your fingers are still intact!
> Buzz, if you plz, sign me up for:
> 
> Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm
> ...



Done!



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Go ahead and sign me up for Fugue in the afternoon.



Done!



Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz, please change the above to:
> 
> Pre-generated characters will be available. You may bring your own character by sending a legal 1st-level Character Builder file to vyvbasterd at hotmail.com no later than Wednesday, July 15th.
> 
> The character planning thread can be found here.



Done!



AstroCat said:


> Please sign up:
> 
> AstroCat
> Keibot
> ...



Done!

The _shock:_ and _Supernatural_ events are now full.


----------



## buzz (Jul 8, 2009)

Dfranco83 said:


> Buzz,
> 
> I want to sign up for the final slot of Shock and I wouldn't mind some breakfast either.



Breakfast is no prob, but I'm afraid _shock:_ filled up before your post.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Jul 8, 2009)

buzz said:


> Breakfast is no prob, but I'm afraid _shock:_ filled up before your post.




Alright well sign me up for some Gypsy Monster Slaying action


----------



## Dfranco83 (Jul 8, 2009)

jesusfreak444 said:


> Hey, I'm contemplating on what games to choose, and I was wondering if expierience is needed to play in the "Ashes to Valkariye" Shadowrun game. Also is a strong familiarty with the setting needed to play as well?




Not really, I'm going to play it more rules light since its a one shot. If you have seen any good crime movies, (Heat, Snatch, Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels, RockNRolla) You will be fine.


----------



## Nazriel (Jul 8, 2009)

Buzz,

Please list me as signed up for Breakfast Slot 0:  Breakfast Boogaloo
Morning Slot 1: D&D 4e, "Iriaebor Intrigue" Trevalon Moonleirion
& Afternoon Slot 2: 3. **********, "Fugue"

Thanks!

P.S.  Seems you accidentally signed Trev up for his own morning game instead of WJ's Afternoon Fugue game.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 8, 2009)

Keel Tings said:


> Slot 1: Morning events from 9:30am to 2:30pm
> 1. D&D 4e, "Iriaebor Intrigue," Trevalon Moonleirion, private room
> 
> 
> ...




Dangit, you spoiled the surprise! There's no combat, NPCs, or mystery involved at all.  It's just an excuse to pretend that your imaginary character is getting drunk. 

Almost all of the characters are celebrity look alikes, if I didn't mention that before.  I spent 4 or 5 hours yesterday Photoshopping Bruce Campbell.  I'm no pro, but I hope everyone likes the effort at least


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 8, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> I'm no pro, but I hope everyone likes the effort at least




All you had to do was ask!


----------



## Lothos (Jul 8, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Dangit, you spoiled the surprise! There's no combat, NPCs, or mystery involved at all.  It's just an excuse to pretend that your imaginary character is getting drunk.
> 
> Almost all of the characters are celebrity look alikes, if I didn't mention that before.  I spent 4 or 5 hours yesterday Photoshopping Bruce Campbell.  I'm no pro, but I hope everyone likes the effort at least



The chinned one, you say? 

<.<

Dibs.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 8, 2009)

buzz said:


> [h2]Slot 1: Morning[/h2]
> [section]
> Morning Game 1:
> D&D 4e, Trevalon Moonleirion
> ...





I know times are hard, but playing in your own game?  What's up with that, Trev?!!


----------



## thalmin (Jul 8, 2009)

Please sign me up for Uncanny Child.


----------



## EyesOfDisarray (Jul 8, 2009)

Please sign me and Smiruz up for:

Afternoon Game 5: Ashes to Valkyrie
Shadowrun 4e, Dfranco83


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Jul 8, 2009)

Sign me up for: 
Morning Game 1: Trevalon Moonleirion
AND
Afternoon Game 5: *Ashes to Valkyrie*

Ooh boy, this is going to be fun!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 8, 2009)

jesusfreak444 said:


> Sign me up for:
> Afternoon Game 5: *Ashes to Valkyrie*




Looks like EyesOfDisarray and Smiruz got the last two slots in the post just before yours.


----------



## Rapora (Jul 8, 2009)

Can i please have a spot in the #3 evening game with WJ


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Jul 8, 2009)

Well I guess I signed up too late for both the games I first signed up for above. So these are my new choices:

Morning Game 3: *An Uncanny Child*

AND

Afternoon Game 4: *Descending Into the Unknown*


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2009)

Barendd Nobeard said:


> I know times are hard, but playing in your own game?  What's up with that, Trev?!!



Whoops! Fixed.


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2009)

thalmin said:


> Please sign me up for Uncanny Child.



Done!



EyesOfDisarray said:


> Please sign me and Smiruz up for:
> 
> Afternoon Game 5: Ashes to Valkyrie
> Shadowrun 4e, Dfranco83



Done!



jesusfreak444 said:


> Sign me up for:
> Morning Game 1: Trevalon Moonleirion
> AND
> Afternoon Game 5: *Ashes to Valkyrie*



Valkyrie is full, but you're in Trev's event!



jesusfreak444 said:


> Well I guess I signed up too late for both the games I first signed up for above. So these are my new choices:
> 
> Morning Game 3: *An Uncanny Child*
> 
> ...



I added you to "Descending...". Let me know if you want "Uncanny Child" instead of Trev's game.

Okay folks, "Iriaebor Intrigue," Shadowrun, and "Fugue" are now full.


----------



## buzz (Jul 9, 2009)

Rapora said:


> Can i please have a spot in the #3 evening game with WJ



Sorry, Rapora. This filled up before you posted.


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 9, 2009)

Nev the Deranged said:


> And I just want to point out that, technically, players will be playing a protagonist and an antagonist, rather than a hero and a villain. It sounds nitpicky, but those specific literary terms are used for a reason. Not that anyone here will care, but I'm the kind of rectal concavity who just *has* to point stuff like that out.
> 
> Also, "GATTACA" cannot have an "I" in it, because the letters are a DNA sequence, and there are only 4 letters that appear in those- G, T, C, and A. Again, the only person who will care is me, but I can't help myself.
> 
> ...



I know protag/antag is different than hero/villain, but I was simplifying things for folk who might not be used to literary terms in a rpg. We will be playing *Tagonists as the game describes. 

I never knew that about Gattaca. Thanks!

Although we should restrict this debate for breakfast, I would argue that 3:16 is "small press" rather than indie and that indie, as a whole, utilizes a literary perspective in their gaming. Let's argue over coffee that morning!

I know Shock is GM-less (another indie hallmark) and I will be playing. However, I will be the final judge for any contentious issues that cannot be resolved without dragging down the gameplay. 

Lastly, none of this was nitpicky. (At least not to me.) Annoying and overly verbose, maybe.  But not nitpicky.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Jul 9, 2009)

Please sign up me and my wife for Uncanny Child.

Thanks!


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know. So yes, I would like to stay in Trev's game.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 9, 2009)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Let's argue over coffee that morning!




Done and done.



> Lastly, none of this was nitpicky. (At least not to me.) Annoying and overly verbose, maybe.  But not nitpicky.




Nitpicky is the word EW used to censor the word I actually used, which was marginally offensive (apologies to whomever had to do that).

Although, in this case, it's a fairly accurate replacement, if less amusing.


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Jul 9, 2009)

Please sign me up for Slot 2 (Afternoon) Game 1: The Lost Temple of Lorensis. Finally I get to play along side Hinter - that will be interesting!

Mark - any objection to me and the kids coming to play the minis game in the morning? They have so enjoyed it...


----------



## Mark (Jul 9, 2009)

James J. Skach said:


> Please sign me up for Slot 2 (Afternoon) Game 1: The Lost Temple of Lorensis. Finally I get to play along side Hinter - that will be interesting!
> 
> Mark - any objection to me and the kids coming to play the minis game in the morning? They have so enjoyed it...





Excellent on all counts!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 10, 2009)

O Mighty And Grand Organizer Buzz:

This is the birthday ninja sucking up to you one more time for an addendum: I've got a guest coming in from out of town who would like to join my games, so can you put "Nic" down for TZG:CotN & SPN? Yes, that would be adding a seat to my pm event, which is why I changed it to five seats from my initial description of six in the first place. 

-Thanks!

Oh, and we'll both be at breakfast, too.


----------



## buzz (Jul 10, 2009)

MythosaAkira said:


> Please sign up me and my wife for Uncanny Child.



Done!



James J. Skach said:


> Please sign me up for Slot 2 (Afternoon) Game 1: The Lost Temple of Lorensis. Finally I get to play along side Hinter - that will be interesting!
> 
> Mark - any objection to me and the kids coming to play the minis game in the morning? They have so enjoyed it...



Done! I added you to both events, James.



Ninjacat said:


> O Mighty And Grand Organizer Buzz:
> 
> This is the birthday ninja sucking up to you one more time for an addendum: I've got a guest coming in from out of town who would like to join my games, so can you put "Nic" down for TZG:CotN & SPN? Yes, that would be adding a seat to my pm event, which is why I changed it to five seats from my initial description of six in the first place.
> 
> ...



Done and done!


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Jul 10, 2009)

My thanks, O Great and Powerful Buzz!

The kids are psyched, Mark. And we get the bonus of having the wife make an appearance later to pick them up!


That's "bonus," mister...


----------



## Fenril Knight (Jul 10, 2009)

Hiya again Buzz ^^


If its possible, can I switch my morning game from Game 1 to Game 3?  Thanks!


----------



## HinterWelt (Jul 11, 2009)

James J. Skach said:


> Please sign me up for Slot 2 (Afternoon) Game 1: The Lost Temple of Lorensis. Finally I get to play along side Hinter - that will be interesting!
> 
> Mark - any objection to me and the kids coming to play the minis game in the morning? They have so enjoyed it...




You will know why you fear the knight....er, I mean night...no, no I don't.


----------



## Mark (Jul 11, 2009)

buzz said:


> Done! I added you to both events, James.





Could you also add that two seats of the minis game are taken by Jim's son and daughter, please?  Just add them as C-Dawg and H-Killa, their street names.


----------



## Reidzilla (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Buzz,

I will not be making it to Gameday so please cancel my afternoon event. See you all next time.


----------



## AstroCat (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm sorry but AstroCat and Keibot need to drop out of the afternoon Shadowrun game. Thanks.


----------



## TeamsterLW (Jul 12, 2009)

Please sign me up for:

Morning Game 3: An Uncanny Child

Afternoon Game 1: The Lost Temple of Lorensis

Thank you.


----------



## AstroCat (Jul 12, 2009)

Keibot and AstroCat are back on for afternoon Shadowrun!


----------



## buzz (Jul 12, 2009)

Fenril Knight said:


> If its possible, can I switch my morning game from Game 1 to Game 3?  Thanks!



No sweat. Done!



Mark said:


> Could you also add that two seats of the minis game are taken by Jim's son and daughter, please?  Just add them as C-Dawg and H-Killa, their street names.



Hizzyeah!



Reidzilla said:


> Hey Buzz,
> 
> I will not be making it to Gameday so please cancel my afternoon event. See you all next time.



STINK! Sorry to hear that, 'Zilla. I have marked your event as canceled.



TeamsterLW said:


> Please sign me up for:
> 
> Morning Game 3: An Uncanny Child
> 
> ...



Done!



AstroCat said:


> Keibot and AstroCat are back on for afternoon Shadowrun!



Whew!


----------



## bigznak (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry, can't make this games day.  Got to work and can't take it off.  got to save those days off for gen con.  See everyone next time.


----------



## Mark (Jul 13, 2009)

bigznak said:


> Sorry, can't make this games day.  Got to work and can't take it off.  got to save those days off for gen con.  See everyone next time.





You will be missed.  Be sure to check in the EN World Gencon forum for activities happening there -

GenCon 2009 Game Scheduling Forum - EN World D&D / RPG News


----------



## Jade Fire (Jul 13, 2009)

I need to drop from the morning game, since I need to take care of stuff.

Kindly remove me from; 4. Nemesis/ORE, PX Poker Night, ekb


----------



## Painfully (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll grab that last slot in Trev's morning 4e game.  Game 1 Slot 1.

and

I'll try some Hackmaster in the afternoon.  Game 4 Slot 2.

Thanks!


----------



## Mark (Jul 13, 2009)

Be sure to vote for Games Plus -

Goodman Games Gamestore Contest

America's Favorite Game Store


----------



## Gwen110 (Jul 13, 2009)

*games*

I would like to play Medieval Miniatures in the morning and Hack Masters in the afternoon.  I might even do breakfast.  I think a little ham and eggs would get me ready.


----------



## AnthonyRoberson (Jul 13, 2009)

*Afternoon HackMaster Basic Game*

I am trying to determine whether or not to make the afternoon session HackMaster Basic game a true 'learn to hack' and actually let players create their own characters (if they like) at the table.

If you are playing, please respond and let me know if you would like to take the time to learn to create a character or if you just want to start hacking.  Majority rules...


----------



## buzz (Jul 14, 2009)

bigznak said:


> Sorry, can't make this games day.  Got to work and can't take it off.  got to save those days off for gen con.  See everyone next time.



Stink! Hope we see you next time, then.



Jade Fire said:


> Kindly remove me from; 4. Nemesis/ORE, PX Poker Night, ekb



Stink! Done. Good luck with your stuff!



Painfully said:


> I'll grab that last slot in Trev's morning 4e game.  Game 1 Slot 1.
> 
> and
> 
> ...



Done!



Gwen110 said:


> I would like to play Medieval Miniatures in the morning and Hack Masters in the afternoon.  I might even do breakfast.  I think a little ham and eggs would get me ready.



Done!

Okay, "Iriaebor Intrigue," "Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game," and "Descending Into the Unknown" are now full.


----------



## William Ronald (Jul 14, 2009)

I voted.  I will have to check out one local place that was mentioned by Goodman Games.  However, until I see evidence otherwise, I believe that Games Plus remains the best game store in the known universe. 

Best wishes for a great Gameday from someone who is now too far to drive in for the events.


----------



## Mark (Jul 14, 2009)

Gwen110 said:


> I would like to play Medieval Miniatures in the morning and Hack Masters in the afternoon.  I might even do breakfast.  I think a little ham and eggs would get me ready.





Welcome aboard!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 14, 2009)

The characters are officially done for my event, I think.  I'm pretty pleased with my weak efforts at photoshopping the character portraits, so now I just need to find some way of printing from DDI that doesn't involve my inkjet printer at home.

Just to give everyone an idea of what characters we have available:

Halfling Fighter 19
Elf Cleric 19
Tiefling Bard 19 (this one was the most fun to photoshop)
Human Rogue 19
Eladrin Wizard 19
Half-Elf Warlock 19


----------



## Feanor Liberius (Jul 14, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> The characters are officially done for my event, I think.  I'm pretty pleased with my weak efforts at photoshopping the character portraits, so now I just need to find some way of printing from DDI that doesn't involve my inkjet printer at home.
> 
> Just to give everyone an idea of what characters we have available:
> 
> ...



Is this that adventure, Trev? The one you ran for our group?

If so, the Halfling Fighter is a blast.

I'm bummed we didn't get pics...lazy #!*!!@#...


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 14, 2009)

James J. Skach said:


> Is this that adventure, Trev? The one you ran for our group?
> 
> If so, the Halfling Fighter is a blast.
> 
> I'm bummed we didn't get pics...lazy #!*!!@#...




It is indeed--I've spent the past few weeks tightening up the adventure and characters (and messing around in photoshop) I'll bring 'em to share to our Wednesday game, assuming, of course, DDI resumes printing to CutePDF without putting half the page off page.


----------



## buzz (Jul 15, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> The characters are officially done for my event, I think.  I'm pretty pleased with my weak efforts at photoshopping the character portraits, so now I just need to find some way of printing from DDI that doesn't involve my inkjet printer at home.



Trev, do you need these in color? I could print them out at work if need be. Or if you don't need color, I have a B&W laser at home and toner to spare. 

Do you have the ability to print to PDFs? I know there are open-source solutions for that on Windoze.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 15, 2009)

buzz, I feel guilty for even thinking of taking you up on that offer!  If you're willing, however, to print in color at the office, and won't get in trouble for doing so, I'd happily take you up on it.  Keep in mind though that for a 19th level party, each sheet is about 6 pages.  So that'd be 30-ish pages.  

Let me know--I was planning on heading to Kinko's / fedex whatever it's called now tomorrow with a flash drive full of PDFs.

As a related aside, I spent way too much time scouring the internet and messing with DDI stuff today.  This thread gets to hear my rant because no one ever reads the software forums and I have a captive audience here.  

[sblock]
I run the character builder in virtual windows machines: an XP machine running in Parallels on my iMac, and recently, a copy running in a Windows 7 RC (nifty OS, so far) in VMWare on my MacBook.  Things were going fine until I was almost done with everything early this morning. (I resolved to stay up until the characters were done)

So all the characters are as perfect as they're gonna get, and I'm sending them to print via CutePDF so I can either take them to Kinkos or just print from an environment where I don't have to worry about hunting down the right drivers.  4 out of the 6 characters print perfect PDF files.  Then the warlock and the wizard are next--I print, and things look great until I look at the finished product:  page one is good...two too...oh what the?  The power cards were shifted about two inches up and two inches left, so that most of the cards on the sheet were off the page.  Why?  I have no idea.

This begins a hunt to try and download the July 7 update, which, for whatever reason won't work in the windows 7 vm--the builder launches with no update check at the beginning, and opening the updater exe files does nothing but crash the updater.  I eventually give up on this and go to bed.

This morning, I try to put the characters into the XP character builder, which I hadn't updated in a few months.  Looks like they changed the format.  Whoops.  Oh, well let's just update, since I at least appear to have the option to with it running in XP.  Nope.  Thing won't upate--freezes 1/10 of the way into the download of the update, and then I get continuous "sorry, our servers are down, thanks for your patience!" errors.

Multiple hours later, (I guess my google-fu is weak?) I found a forum post on gleemax that referenced a similar problem, and included a link to the wotc support site.  Problem solved, characters printed to PDF.
[/sblock]

Okay. The rant's over, I promise.  Let me know, buzz!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 15, 2009)

Buzz, please add me to breakfast. I have some arguing to do. Thanks.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 15, 2009)

Oh, yes, ditto for me.


----------



## Gwen110 (Jul 16, 2009)

*hello again*

I won't be able to make the morning game after all, but I will be at the Hackmaster game I signed up for.  and no, I probably won't be creating my character beforehand.

Gwen


----------



## buzz (Jul 16, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Okay. The rant's over, I promise.  Let me know, buzz!



If you haven't already printed them, send the files my way. You can either email them to me (addy in first post), or post them here.

And, yes, I do indeed know the woes of Character Builder under Windoze running in Parallels. WotC needs to get Mac-savvy already.


----------



## buzz (Jul 16, 2009)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Buzz, please add me to breakfast. I have some arguing to do. Thanks.



Done!



Nev the Deranged said:


> Oh, yes, ditto for me.



Done!



Gwen110 said:


> I won't be able to make the morning game after all, but I will be at the Hackmaster game I signed up for.



Noted!


----------



## Nazriel (Jul 16, 2009)

Buzz,

Please sign me up for breakfast.  I have some arguing to spectate.  Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyRoberson (Jul 16, 2009)

I hate to do this but I am going to have to cancel my afternoon HackMaster Basic game.  I have a terrible eye infection that is spreading to both eyes.  I can hardly see now and it probably will get worse.  I also don't want to expose anyone to my grunge.

Please accept my deepest apologies.


----------



## buzz (Jul 17, 2009)

AnthonyRoberson said:


> I hate to do this but I am going to have to cancel my afternoon HackMaster Basic game.  I have a terrible eye infection that is spreading to both eyes.  I can hardly see now and it probably will get worse.  I also don't want to expose anyone to my grunge.
> 
> Please accept my deepest apologies.



Sorry to hear about that, Anthony.  Get better!

Canceling that event affects the following people:
1. Dokomo
2. gperez1234
3. waterdhavian
4. jesusfreak444
5. Painfully
6. Gwen110

Unfortunately, we only have one more open seat in the afternoon. If some kind soul would like to pinch-hit and run a 5-6 seat event in the afternoon, it would be appreciated.


----------



## buzz (Jul 17, 2009)

Nazriel said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please sign me up for breakfast.  I have some arguing to spectate.  Thanks.



Done! Our reservation has been made for 8am. Just ask for "Delsing" or Games Plus.


----------



## jesusfreak444 (Jul 17, 2009)

Since the Hackmaster game was canceled, can you sign me up for Afternoon game 1?


----------



## Mark (Jul 17, 2009)

buzz said:


> Sorry to hear about that, Anthony.  Get better!
> 
> Canceling that event affects the following people:
> 1. Dokomo
> ...





FWIW, I can handle up to seven seats, rather than the afore suggested five seats, for my afternoon game should no one be able to step up to run a full game.  Also, if it comes to it, a couple of folks can play the Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game in the second slot on one of the 3 x 6 hightops, if they would like.  It would only take about ten minutes to teach the rules and get them started, which I could do while the players in my RPG are getting acquainted with their pregen characters and one another.  So, there's a couple more options for those needing an afternoon game.

I hope the eye gets better, AR!


----------



## Lifelike (Jul 17, 2009)

Heya Buzz,

i'd like to give up my afternoon spot (Ashes to Valkyrie evening slot 5).

My summer classes are in finals week so I was on the fence about whether i could afford to sacrifice an entire day's work. Now that we have 6 gamers without slots, a half-day gaming seems like more than enough for me.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 17, 2009)

If there's interest in another 4e game, I'd be happy to either run my morning event twice (doesn't help two or three of the displaced, though) or run another 19th level romp through a dungeon crawly adventure.

If anyone has a whole mess of 3.5 characters of a particular level, I could pull something off the shelves and run that if people preferred. 

Those are really the only two games I feel particularly comfortable running at short notice, though.


----------



## Mark (Jul 17, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> If there's interest in another 4e game, I'd be happy to either run my morning event twice (doesn't help two or three of the displaced, though) or run another 19th level romp through a dungeon crawly adventure.
> 
> If anyone has a whole mess of 3.5 characters of a particular level, I could pull something off the shelves and run that if people preferred.
> 
> Those are really the only two games I feel particularly comfortable running at short notice, though.





Do you still have that Feng Shui stuff that you ran for us a few months back, or has that been recycled into something else?


----------



## buzz (Jul 17, 2009)

Mark said:


> FWIW, I can handle up to seven seats, rather than the afore suggested five seats, for my afternoon game should no one be able to step up to run a full game.  Also, if it comes to it, a couple of folks can play the Medieval Fantasy Combat Miniatures Game in the second slot on one of the 3 x 6 hightops, if they would like.  It would only take about ten minutes to teach the rules and get them started, which I could do while the players in my RPG are getting acquainted with their pregen characters and one another.  So, there's a couple more options for those needing an afternoon game.



Thanks, Mark. jesusfreak444 grabbed seat 5 in your event. But I'm not going to mark it full just yet, given your offer.



Lifelike said:


> Heya Buzz,
> 
> i'd like to give up my afternoon spot (Ashes to Valkyrie evening slot 5).
> 
> My summer classes are in finals week so I was on the fence about whether i could afford to sacrifice an entire day's work. Now that we have 6 gamers without slots, a half-day gaming seems like more than enough for me.



I certainly appreciate this, but please don't feel you have to sacrifice. I've removed you from that event, regardless.



Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> If there's interest in another 4e game, I'd be happy to either run my morning event twice (doesn't help two or three of the displaced, though) or run another 19th level romp through a dungeon crawly adventure.
> 
> If anyone has a whole mess of 3.5 characters of a particular level, I could pull something off the shelves and run that if people preferred.
> 
> Those are really the only two games I feel particularly comfortable running at short notice, though.



Your call, sir. Two of the displaced people are already in your morning game, but we could possibly slide them into Mark's event. Think about it and let us know.

Or, if anyone else would like to step up, they are welcome.


----------



## ekb (Jul 17, 2009)

Cancellation-Fest '09: WTF?

I have a draft of a "young magicians at a wizarding school" game that I could bring along with the intent of having experienced players such as ourselves trying to break it to bits in the afternoon. The system is very social and very simple - my 4 year old does well with it - so I could just go over it at the table.

If no one else has anything "real" to run in the afternoon, I'll take anyone who wants to walk up and sit in on it - booth-demo style, no big fuss. All you'll need is a d12 and maybe a pencil...

If this does come about, that means there will be a seat open in the McGuffin's "mystery game" meaning that there will still be some small amount of player choice. Which is always a good thing for a con, no matter the size.


----------



## buzz (Jul 17, 2009)

ekb, another option to consider is to run your existing event in the afternoon. Unless we get a rash of walk-ins, you may be empty in the afternoon. Just a thought.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Jul 17, 2009)

Lifelike said:


> Heya Buzz,
> 
> i'd like to give up my afternoon spot (Ashes to Valkyrie evening slot 5).
> 
> My summer classes are in finals week so I was on the fence about whether i could afford to sacrifice an entire day's work. Now that we have 6 gamers without slots, a half-day gaming seems like more than enough for me.




I know its always more awesome and educational to play in Shadowrun than studying for finals. However, its all good man and good luck with Finals.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 17, 2009)

Mark said:


> Do you still have that Feng Shui stuff that you ran for us a few months back, or has that been recycled into something else?




While I'm fine BSing an evening of Feng Shui with my regulars, I just don't think I'm up to it for a gameday setting--I really prefer to have something I'm fairly well prepped for.

I guess what we do really depends on who of the displaced wants to do what.

My offered event will be another high-level 4e game, but much more of a basic dungeon crawl, probably a slightly modified run through a Dungeon Delve.


----------



## ekb (Jul 17, 2009)

buzz said:


> ekb, another option to consider is to run your existing event in the afternoon. Just a thought.



A good thought - since the timeline of "PX" runs from about 3pm, it'd make life a bit easier to run it in near  real-time...

So lets do that: AM slot 4 becomes PM slot _X_. Anyone who wants to help me casually break things after breakfast, let me know. If there are no takers, I'll be a walk-in heading towards the gypsies game (AM slot 2). Cool?


----------



## Fenril Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

I apologize for the short notice, but I will be unable to attend the Gameday tomorrow.  As only a few, if any, of you knew I had been experiencing flu-like symptoms this week.  While I had hoped that by taking care of myself would have ended it by now, it did not.  So I consulted my doctor.

Turns out, I had a Pilonidal Cyst on my lower back that had gotten infected.  Let's just say I had a fun time at the emergency room.  So, I'll be drugged up on painkillers while I wait for my lower back to heal.

I apologize again and I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 17, 2009)

To all of those who had to cancel or not attend for one reason or another: you will be missed, but there's always next time!

Does anyone know if there's wifi at Games Plus? If not, no biggie, but if yes, I can give my players a neat surprise or two. 

Lastly, I just finished plotting out my mystery game. Nothing like waiting until the last minute, eh? However, I'm confident this game will rock! It might even weird out a few players ... in a good way, of course! See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 17, 2009)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Does anyone know if there's wifi at Games Plus? If not, no biggie, but if yes, I can give my players a neat surprise or two.




The last time I brought my laptop (which was 2 GDs ago) I was told there was not.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 17, 2009)

No wifi at GP.


----------



## Mark (Jul 17, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> While I'm fine BSing an evening of Feng Shui with my regulars, I just don't think I'm up to it for a gameday setting--I really prefer to have something I'm fairly well prepped for.





BSing, sir?  Well, I am aghast!


----------



## waterdhavian (Jul 17, 2009)

BSing is the lifeblood of a GM.  Hmm. I'm without a game.  If something doesnt open up by tonight I think I'll just sit out this one.


----------



## Dfranco83 (Jul 17, 2009)

ekb said:


> A good thought - since the timeline of "PX" runs from about 3pm, it'd make life a bit easier to run it in near  real-time...
> 
> So lets do that: AM slot 4 becomes PM slot _X_. Anyone who wants to help me casually break things after breakfast, let me know. If there are no takers, I'll be a walk-in heading towards the gypsies game (AM slot 2). Cool?




I am always game to casually break things! 




waterdhavian said:


> BSing is the lifeblood of a GM.  Hmm. I'm without a game.  If something doesnt open up by tonight I think I'll just sit out this one.




If you are taking about not being able to be in a game. There are quite a few openings. You just need to look at the first page.


----------



## ekb (Jul 18, 2009)

Dfranco83 said:


> I am always game to casually break things!



 Since it's me chummer Daniel who spoke up first, I'll alter the default setting a wee bit... I'm thinking SmartWands and organ-legging on Knockturn Alley.


----------



## buzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> My offered event will be another high-level 4e game, but much more of a basic dungeon crawl, probably a slightly modified run through a Dungeon Delve.



Trev, see the next post. You can prep an afternoon event if you want to, but it looks like we have a solution, thanks to ekb!



ekb said:


> So lets do that: AM slot 4 becomes PM slot _X_. Anyone who wants to help me casually break things after breakfast, let me know. If there are no takers, I'll be a walk-in heading towards the gypsies game (AM slot 2). Cool?



Done! Thank you, sir. Now we have ample room for players.



waterdhavian said:


> BSing is the lifeblood of a GM.  Hmm. I'm without a game.  If something doesnt open up by tonight I think I'll just sit out this one.



Water'd, we've got room now in three different events in the afternoon. You can still participate!


----------



## buzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Fenril Knight said:


> I apologize for the short notice, but I will be unable to attend the Gameday tomorrow.  As only a few, if any, of you knew I had been experiencing flu-like symptoms this week.  While I had hoped that by taking care of myself would have ended it by now, it did not.  So I consulted my doctor.
> 
> Turns out, I had a Pilonidal Cyst on my lower back that had gotten infected.  Let's just say I had a fun time at the emergency room.  So, I'll be drugged up on painkillers while I wait for my lower back to heal.
> 
> I apologize again and I hope you all have a wonderful time!



No apologies needed, FK. Man, that sounds terrible!  Medicate yourself and get some rest.

Stop getting sick, people!


----------



## Gwen110 (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, since my game was cancelled, I'll take the Poker game?  I think.


----------



## Gwen110 (Jul 18, 2009)

sorry about the cyst.  Doesn't sound as bad as the two eyes being infected.  But there are two good people who need the someone with the power to heal.


----------



## Gwen110 (Jul 18, 2009)

buzz said:


> Trev, see the next post. You can prep an afternoon event if you want to, but it looks like we have a solution, thanks to ekb!
> 
> 
> Done! Thank you, sir. Now we have ample room for players.
> ...




OK, I will come to this in the afternoon with my myriad of choices and perhaps I will choose this one.  I don't know.  This could be like "pick and choose!"


----------



## buzz (Jul 18, 2009)

Woo-hoo! See you folks in about an hour! (_For_ only about an hour or two, unfortunately.)


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 18, 2009)

Leaving the house on time and with enough sleep for the first time in god knows how many gamedays.  See you all at breakfast in a little bit!


Woooooooo!


----------



## Mark (Jul 18, 2009)

Huzzah!


----------



## buzz (Jul 18, 2009)

I tell ya, having to leave Gameday at 10:30am and not play anything stinks!  I hope everyone has fun, and I'll check back later.

Since I have some time before I leave for the wedding, I've got some pics from the morning to share:

View the whole album







Sorry for catching you eyes-closed, Tofu!


----------



## Mark (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a great time, as I always do at the gamedays, and thanks to Buzz, thalmin, all the players and GMs for making it fun! 

I grabbed some quick shots, most of which are not very good but Painfully gave me some tips for next time. 


Picasa Web Albums - CreativeMountain - 07-18-2009 EN...


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 20, 2009)

Good times as always. Thanks Buzz, Kurt, WJ, and all my fellow players. I'll probably see some of you at GenCon.

D.


----------



## buzz (Jul 21, 2009)

Finally, a spare moment to sit down at my home computer!

From the pics, it looks like everything went smoothly. Mark, thank you once again for keeping an eye on things in my absence. And thanks to Games Plus and everyone who attended! I look forward to seeing you all again next time and actually playing. 

So, ekb, it looks like there were some folks in your afternoon-moved PX Poker Night event. Excellent!

And, hey, what did Fugue turn out to be? Lacuna?


----------



## MythosaAkira (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wanted to chime in to say my wife and I had a great time in Vyvyan Basterd's 4E game. It's nice (for me) to be able to play 4E for once (we've been playing since last summer but I'm the DM )

I believe Deron (our walk-in friend) had a good time, too! (He has an ENWorld account - I forget his screenname - but he doesn't post much so I'm not sure if he'll see this thread).

(Oh, and thanks for introducing me to the "vine horror"; I definitely need to drop that into our game  )

Thanks!


----------



## Nazriel (Jul 21, 2009)

Lacuna it was.  And awesome it was.  

Discovering the surreal world and game mechanics in tandem was well done; and the group made for hilarity at many turns!

Enjoyed Trev's D&D game in the morning and WJ's Lacuna game in the evening.  Just plain fun all day long, and I thank everyone involved for making it happen.


----------



## Gwen110 (Jul 21, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks for the nice picassa album.  It was so nice.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2009)

Gwen110 said:


> Thanks for the nice picassa album.  It was so nice.





Thanks for bringing the donuts and to "the woman who prefers no photos" for bringining a huge cake, partially devoted to a B-Day and mostly devoted to keeping us all fat and sassy!


----------



## Ninjacat (Jul 21, 2009)

Man, what is with us breaking EnWorld with our GameDays? Heh.


As always, major thanks to Games Plus for hosting us buncha weirdos (And I thank Curt especially for letting my SPN game run until 9:30 or whateveritwas...we started late thanks to my birthday shenanigans, but I like to think I was just channeling Rob, since he couldn't join us [busy getting married and honeymooning, and all...]) and to Buzz for organizing...Buzz deserves extra kudos for organizing when he couldn't even stay long enough to play anything!


To my morning players, Many Thanks for a fantastic romp with Mutant X. My poor Gypsy event just Was Not Ready, nor was I ready to run it, being the zombie I was, so I'm glad everyone had a good time playing present-era sci-fi superheroes instead of Medieval Renaissance Gypsy monster-slayers. I think Der Spot was the only one who had even the _vaguest_ idea about the show, but everyone was very Into Character, and you all worked beautifully as a team. The camaraderie and so-close-you're-family-so-you-can-pick-on-each-other is a difficult nuance to recreate, but you guys did great! All the more impressive since it was pretty much all new to you.

And to my afternoon players, THANK YOU for making my Cortex Con Debut go so well...I hit you hard right out of the gate and did *not* offer a clear, linear plot for people to grasp the mechanics with...but you all helped tell a great story with the craziness you were handed anyway, bravo! My especial apologies to Zach(Lothos), who missed the end...it turned out it was a/the Sphinx...who was completely NUTS, and "Elaina" was actually the Trickster, manipulating the party into doing his dirty work! *g*


Finally, thanks to everyone for the brief pause for my birthday shoutout. Definitely appreciated!


----------



## WJMacGuffin (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah, another great Gameday. Special thanks to the people who brought in cake and donuts! You girls rock!

Thanks to everyone in my morning game of Shock for some fantastic stories. All hail the RoboPope!

Thanks to everyone in my afternoon mystery game, which was based on Lacuna, Pt. 1 but with a mostly new setting. If you're curious, I wrote a bit about the new setting on my design blog: Happy Bishop Games


----------



## ekb (Jul 21, 2009)

buzz said:


> So, ekb, it looks like there were some folks in your afternoon-moved PX Poker Night event. Excellent!



 No small thanks to CMG Mark's pimpage of me. Danke schoen, and all that.

quick AP: I think it worked especially well as a small group - more time for character interaction between sanity-blasting EMP weapons testing. Shannon came in with massive discomfort but seemed suitably distracted from it by the game (in a system she said she didn't like, even), so I'd say it was a win. Curt was excellent as Klein aka "Face," what with the wiping and picking at his face. And yes, it pushed the envelope of PG-13 pretty hard with some of the (well-played) violence and language - but staying realistic and quite dramatically appropriate. The use of chain-of-command also became a factor it hadn't in previous times I'd ran this, as did the sub-references to "The Dirty Dozen." And aside from the timed sanity checks, there were VERY few rolls in this session - almost all of it was handled as a social sandbox with a timeline of events. Just the way I like it...

Basically, it was about as good a game as it could've been. AND it helped show off a system and sell product based on such, which never hurts...

Am I bummed to have missed out on Lacuna - a game that's been sitting in the pile of "when we get to it" for my Saturday night group? Oh, yeah - but it was well worth it. Again, Shannon, David, Rich and Curt - you made it great.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2009)

ekb said:


> No small thanks to CMG Mark's pimpage of me. Danke schoen, and all that.





Glad to help out and glad it worked out.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 21, 2009)

MythosaAkira said:


> Just wanted to chime in to say my wife and I had a great time in Vyvyan Basterd's 4E game. It's nice (for me) to be able to play 4E for once (we've been playing since last summer but I'm the DM )
> 
> I believe Deron (our walk-in friend) had a good time, too! (He has an ENWorld account - I forget his screenname - but he doesn't post much so I'm not sure if he'll see this thread).
> 
> ...




Thank you! We had a great group. Time went against us and resulted in more of a cliff-hanger than I expected, but hopefully that will be enough to entice such good players back to my table for the continuation of the plight of the uncanny child at the next Gameday.

Thanks to Nijacat () for another great game of Supernatural. Cortex, Unisystem, Synnibar...whatever system you use would still be  a fun time.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jul 21, 2009)

Mark said:


> "the woman who prefers no photos"




Hopefully she's over that...seeing how many pics you got of her this time.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jul 21, 2009)

WJMacGuffin said:


> Thanks to everyone in my afternoon mystery game, which was based on Lacuna, Pt. 1 but with a mostly new setting. If you're curious, I wrote a bit about the new setting on my design blog: Happy Bishop Games
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dfranco83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I wanted to add that it was fun to play in that Mutant X game. I am sure the Gypsy Monster Hunting game will be a good time as well.

I hope my new runners had fun with Shadowrun.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 22, 2009)

Huzzah!  No more dead ENWorld preventing my typical post gameday gushing.

Thanks as always to our gracious hosts at Games Plus, and to buzz for organizing (and to Mark for supervising us once buzz left)  

Thanks to all of the players in my morning Iriaebor game--you guys rocked the scenario with no chance for me to even drop red herrings for you to chase thanks to your excellent clue-sniffing at the crime scene.  Next time, the lich gets a much bigger room so he's harder to target, and much meaner monster friends.

Thank you, WJ!  You ran a fantastic afternoon game--I thought the slow introduction of rules as we went along made our confusion about where we were initially even greater (and far more entertaining).  My fellow agents--thanks for a great time in the collective unconscious!

Fantastic time all around! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## thalmin (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for attending. Too bad so many missed the fun this time.
Thank you to all the judges, especially Vyvyan Bastard and ekb, who provided fun games tried to kill us in the their games. And thanks to my fellow victims players for keeping me alive.
And of course, thanks to buzz and Mark for organizing and running the Game Day.


----------

